# Reis Motorsport Insurance



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi All,

I'm Paris from Reis Motorsport Insurance, also a petrolhead! I'm really pleased to be working with the club and its members.

Reis Motorsport insurance can offer up to 15% discount for club members and can arrange a whole range of policy extras that you'd expect such as agreed value. I'd like to think we take a realistic view when it comes to modifications so do give us a try. All feedback, good or bad, will help us to develop the scheme going forward.

If you do try us for a quote please use the bespoke telephone number *0115 9651028* and let us know that the introduction has come from the club.

I'll stick my head round the door every now and again and pick up any queries that crop up. If you'd like for me to arrange a call-back for a quote then I’m happy to sort it - you can either PM me or I can be contacted by email at [email protected].

Look out for competition offers coming up shortly. I'll post these up as soon as they're finalised.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Car has to be kept overnight in a garage?


----------

